# EVOD and Protank coils now one and the same



## Derick (14/10/13)

So we ordered a bunch of EVOD coils and they arrived today

And on the box is says: Coil Unit for Protank and EVOD

So I think the EVOD coils are now no more

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/13)

Awesome. So can we order yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (14/10/13)

Yep - loaded on the site - we got 100 5 packs, so they should last a while - problem is we have some 'agents' buying from us as well (not our agents, we don't have any) because they can get it cheaper at retail from us than from their supplier at wholesale

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/13)

I Promise, only 5 packs. Initially though 10, but then decided that would just be greedy. 5 is just enough for the 5 tanks we use between me and the wifey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (14/10/13)

hehe - Don't worry, looks like our supplier's warehouse rebuild is now done, so hopefully he will consistently have stock now - if that is the case, we will reorder regularly and keep them in stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------

